# Gibraltar: IT companies not involved in gambling



## xeboy (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm a software engineer and I'm attracted to moving to Gibraltar for obvious meteorological reasons. 
However, I have moral issues with bets, casinos and gambling in general.

My specialty here in London is high performance server side software.

Is there *any other work sector* for me in Gibraltar?

Thank you very much.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

In this day and age mate a jobs more important than morals bite the bullet and get sorted otherwise your morals might leave you jobless
Nice to have morals when your not starving


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xeboy said:


> Hi, I'm a software engineer and I'm attracted to moving to Gibraltar for obvious meteorological reasons.
> However, I have moral issues with bets, casinos and gambling in general.
> 
> My specialty here in London is high performance server side software.
> ...


The attitude "If I don't do it someone else will" seemed to work well with me and other colleagues throughout my IT career - and that included working with weapons manufacturers and a company who made paintbrushes from squirrel tails. 

You will be curtailing your options severely if you won't do work in Gib associated with the gaming industry.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

jimenato said:


> The attitude "If I don't do it someone else will" seemed to work well with me and other colleagues throughout my IT career - and that included working with weapons manufacturers and a company who made paintbrushes from squirrel tails.
> 
> You will be curtailing your options severely if you won't do work in Gib associated with the gaming industry.


Very true its not the time to cut your options some people will do anything to make ends meet ;()


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The OP has asked about IT jobs in Gib because of the climate. He doesn't say he's unemployed now. Whilst I agree it's better to have work than be starving, there's nothing wrong with having a few principles which is why I refused a job with Adidas and took one with Triodos bank.

xeboy, try getting in touch with these people
IT Jobs Gibarltar | Internet Technology Jobs in Gibraltar


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

*So, are there any other jobs?*

Hi everyone,

So, to the question, are there any other IT sectors where the OP can find work in Gib? My assumption is not very many and it may be a case of working for one of the gaming companies while looking around.

Are there even any of the gaming companies hiring? There seem to be lots of ads around but could be for the same job through several agencies.

OP - I lived in Valencia and Barcelona for a total of 8 years and have come back to the UK (since 2010) solely for work reasons. I am an IT Project Manager and have often thought of moving to Estepona, working in Gib, getting back to the outdoor life that cannot be enjoyed to the same extent here in the west of England!  Based on the current situation in Spain it may be a long wait.

Iarmst


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The OP has asked about IT jobs in Gib because of the climate. He doesn't say he's unemployed now. Whilst I agree it's better to have work than be starving, there's nothing wrong with having a few principles which is why I refused a job with Adidas and took one with Triodos bank.
> 
> xeboy, try getting in touch with these people
> IT Jobs Gibarltar | Internet Technology Jobs in Gibraltar


Why whats wrong with addidas i love their gear. I bet you wished you had taken it 
Banks are a swearword at the mo ;()


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> Why whats wrong with addidas i love their gear. I bet you wished you had taken it
> Banks are a swearword at the mo ;()


No, I don't wished I'd taken it at all - that's the point.

Just as you imply in a different thread not all Brits are thugs and living off benefits, not all banks have dodgy investments and try to rip their customers off. 

Strange but true.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

iarmst said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So, to the question, are there any other IT sectors where the OP can find work in Gib? My assumption is not very many and it may be a case of working for one of the gaming companies while looking around.
> 
> ...


There certainly are non-gaming IT jobs in Gib but probably not very many - in fact some time ago I was down to the last two for a project manager job with a major bank - I'm rather glad I didn't get it actually. 

The gaming companies seem to be continually changing shape and hiring and firing with great regularity. Many of the job ads will be duplicates but there are certainly jobs around. I've been told that door knocking and pushing CVs is a way to get forward in Gib.


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks @Jimenato.

I realise the situation is terrible at the moment in Spain (and could be for some time to come) so was thinking that Gibraltar could prove a safer haven for work. Based on your response about the high staff turnover it would appear not to be the case. I would not be comfortable uprooting the family and moving to Spain only to find myself unemployed after a short stint in Gib.

My wife's family live in Valencia and she obviously wants to return home at some stage in the near future but it does not look great. She is a Marketing Manager with IBM and thought of finding something similar on the CDS.

Anyway, we continue to browse the real estate sites in Estepona, dreaming of a return to the sun 

Ian


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

iarmst said:


> Thanks @Jimenato.
> 
> I realise the situation is terrible at the moment in Spain (and could be for some time to come) so was thinking that Gibraltar could prove a safer haven for work. Based on your response about the high staff turnover it would appear not to be the case. I would not be comfortable uprooting the family and moving to Spain only to find myself unemployed after a short stint in Gib.
> 
> ...


I may have sounded a little pessimistic - I know people in Gib who have had the same IT job for years. 

From my experience in the UK industry it was never a particularly settled way of life - but it was quite lucrative which made up for that. 

In my 25 or so years in IT in the UK I probably was an employee 10 different companies. and two of my own.

The Gib situation is probably similar to that.


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thanks*

OK, so if's like the UK then I am comfortable with that seeing as I am on my 9th company here (now @ PwC in London). I think a few CV's sent around the agencies may be my next step here. My wife is going stir crazy with the way the weather has been here recently!

Thanks for your replies, they are very helpful.

Ian


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, iarmst,

Gambling companies are recruiting a lot of IT specialists and there is a high demand of good people. Moving here is not about earning a lot of money but about good climatic conditions and beautiful surrounding (and kind people). Because of this experienced people not usually looking for a job here as they salary demands are too high (and they forget that it's cheap to live in Spain). As a result from 10-15 applicants we can chose 1 or 0 who fits to our requirements. 

Nobody will fire you if you work well, moreover they will try to keep you as long as possible (as hiring is painful). The thing is that there are people who come here to have fun and enjoy living on south for a while. They work for a year or 2 and then return back home as they didn't plan to relocate permanently. On the other hand I know people who live here for ages.

Forget about living in Estepona, it's to far from here. Look for something in Alcaidesa, Sotogrande or Santa Margarita (the closest to the border)

PS: I'm a java developer at a betting company and we are hiring. If you are interested send me a private message and we'll see if I can help you somehow.


----------

